# Where to?



## kawaiianigel (Mar 9, 2012)

Hi! I would like to spend 6 months in Mexico with my 3 year old daughter but I'm really concerned about security, specially because of my daughter.

I'm going to study spanish and I would like to enroll her on a bilingual kindergarten.

I checked San Miguel de Allende, and I fell in love with it. But I couldn't find any kindergarten there.

There's anyone living there right now with children about the same age? Would you suggest me somewhere else to live?

Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## BajaExPat (May 12, 2009)

*Puebla*

I visited *Puebla* last September and fell in love with it.

Puebla is also the state capitol... of the state of Puebla. Higher education is a very much a part of the city. We stayed in the downtown area, near the Zocalo and found it clean, lively, safe and historic. The centro area is a living museum.

I don't know specifically about kindergarten schools, but I am confident there are many.

I did not know what to expect when I decided to visit Puebla, but can honestly say it was wonderful. Check it out... I think you will be glad you did.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Kinders & Jardines de Niños are everywhere; there are two on our street! So, just choose your destination and then you'll find a 'kinder'.


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

kawaiianigel said:


> Hi! I would like to spend 6 months in Mexico with my 3 year old daughter but I'm really concerned about security, specially because of my daughter.
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated!


Search through all the threads with security in them, then make your choice. From what I am learning, what we hear outside of Mexico is a lot worse that what is happneing, again in certain areas. And if you arrive with fear in your heart and your head, maybe you will need to think it through further. 

It says you are from Brazil, I heard it isn't safe to be in Rio, a hotbed of dangerous stuff? See what I mean?

Boa Sorte!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

That brings up a chuckle. Many retirees, who live here, take trips to Rio & other South American destinations. They all find the trips 'interesting' but all report that 'I wouldn't want to live there'. Many complained about petty theft in Rio, where tourists seem to be targeted.


----------



## kawaiianigel (Mar 9, 2012)

BajaExPat said:


> I visited *Puebla* last September and fell in love with it.
> 
> Puebla is also the state capitol... of the state of Puebla. Higher education is a very much a part of the city. We stayed in the downtown area, near the Zocalo and found it clean, lively, safe and historic. The centro area is a living museum.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much for your tip! I will do some research about it right now!


----------



## kawaiianigel (Mar 9, 2012)

FHBOY said:


> Search through all the threads with security in them, then make your choice. From what I am learning, what we hear outside of Mexico is a lot worse that what is happneing, again in certain areas. And if you arrive with fear in your heart and your head, maybe you will need to think it through further.
> 
> It says you are from Brazil, I heard it isn't safe to be in Rio, a hotbed of dangerous stuff? See what I mean?
> 
> Boa Sorte!


I think you are right! I heard many bad things about Mexico, all from my american friends cause, to tell you the truth, we don't heard about Mexico here. I'll try to easy my heart a bit about that matter.

The thing is, I don't live in Rio. Have being there once but I live on a amazingly safe place. The jail at the police station was deactivated, so, you can have an idea about how safe it's.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## kawaiianigel (Mar 9, 2012)

RVGRINGO said:


> That brings up a chuckle. Many retirees, who live here, take trips to Rio & other South American destinations. They all find the trips 'interesting' but all report that 'I wouldn't want to live there'. Many complained about petty theft in Rio, where tourists seem to be targeted.


Yeah, Rio is a dangerous place but I don't live in Rio, have being there only once. Brazil have many other beatiful destinations that are much safer. But if people still wants to visit Rio...

I have never being robbed or targeted where I live, and I stand out from the other brazilians, I look like a tourist. That's why I'm kinda worried. But FHBOY said something that made me think, now I'm only worried about where I'm going and where my child is going to study.


----------



## terrybahena (Oct 3, 2011)

kawaiianigel said:


> Hi! I would like to spend 6 months in Mexico with my 3 year old daughter but I'm really concerned about security, specially because of my daughter.
> 
> I'm going to study spanish and I would like to enroll her on a bilingual kindergarten.
> 
> ...


I just googled Kinders in SMA, here's the link with a list of kinders in that city.


Kindergartens in San Miguel de Allende
www.expat-blog.com/.../mexico/san-miguel...allende/.../kindergarten...
List of kindergartens in San Miguel de Allende, pre-schools San Miguel de Allende, childcare.

There was a bunch of info! I was in SMA for 3 weeks once and loved it. Good luck!


----------



## PieGrande (Nov 16, 2008)

Most kinders I have seen have very strong fences, and there is a person at the gate to keep out anyone who is unknown or not authorized. And, kids are not allowed out without knowing who is picking them up. I know this, because several years ago, I was asked to pick up a little boy whose mom had surgery which made it impossible for her to walk to school. His older sister took him to kinder in the morning, and I got him home later. I don't even remember if they took me in to introduce me since I am the only North American in this county, but they definitely did not let him come out the gate until they eye-balled me personally and knew I am his "uncle".

It was actually like the Montessori school in McAllen my little grandson goes to. Very tight security.


----------



## johnmex (Nov 30, 2010)

It is not just "kinders" that do this. At my kids' school this is done until "secundaria". When they get into high school they can come and go without mommy or daddy.


----------

